
Mongo3: Sinatra based admin console for mongoDB - tortilla
http://www.mongo3.com/
======
sharms
This looks promising. I myself am still trying to transition to writing an app
using Python / Django / MongoDB but haven't got to it yet. Very promising
database though, and to see the community come up with tools so quickly is a
good sign.

On another note, I love Sinatra for it's minimalism. Barrier to entry was
really low with that.

------
cmelbye
Looks like Heroku is having a major outage right now and that site is down.

------
fizx
Love the topology graphs. I might have to steal some features :). Hurray open
source!

